# Snoway lobo off of 88 bronco wont fit my 95 f-150



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

I THOUGHT THE TRUCK MOUNT WOULD BE A DIRECT BOLT ON BUT I WAS WRONG. THE FRAME ON THE PICK UP IS BOXED AND THE BRONCO IS NOT. DOES ANYONE WANT TO TRADE A SNOWAY LOBO V BLADE FOR A STRAIGHT BLADE PLOW?? I JUST NEED ONE TO FIT MY TRUCK. THE PLOW I HAVE WORKS GREAT I HAVE EVERYTHING FOR IT AS WELL. LET ME KNOW BY CALLING 734-341-2210 THANKS NATHAN. PLOW IS IN SE MICH.:bluebounc


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Should have asked first.......not only are Bronco's different, but so are up to 92 pickups . Best of luck on your hunt.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That thing I have same problem.

You could make fit.

They just need trim and shim to fit.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

Milwaukee;779750 said:


> That thing I have same problem.
> 
> You could make fit.
> 
> They just need trim and shim to fit.


probbly the route i will go. thanks. still will trade for the correct plow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I did measure

truck from 1991 front frame should be 41" and after 92 truck is 40"

You could put shim and 8 grade bolts should hold but keep mind you would need welder to do make fit right and won't loose when try push frozen pile.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

red347lx;779835 said:


> probbly the route i will go. thanks. still will trade for the correct plow if anyone is interested.


You need to purchase the correct mount not an entire plow. there are considerably more differences then the width.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The whole front of the frames are different. Something could probably be made to work, but they're very differnt.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

Basher, do you know of anyone with the correct mount that would work?? I am in michigan and would be interested in buying one and paying for shipping need be. Thanks for all your help fellas


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A Lobo is TOO heavy for the front of your F-150 anyway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have not found a mount for your truck I don't have a new one nor a used one at this time. Hydro is correct that is a lot of plow for that truck


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You could try sell that F150 and get F250 or F350 in 1991 or past. That what I would do since you could get cheap used truck in Michigan.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

basher;780498 said:


> i have not found a mount for your truck i don't have a new one nor a used one at this time. Hydro is correct that is a lot of plow for that truck


thank you for looking basher. What things could go wrong with the plow on that truck? I am new to plowing and would like to know some do's and don'ts. Thanks for your help guys. Wilwaukee i will probably sell the plow instead of the truck and buy the right plow for the truck then. Thanks


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You will ruin the front end parts very very quickly. (ball joints, tie rods, springs)
A 7-71/2' plow would work the best on your truck.
I would be interested in your plow and may consider trading one of my 71/2' sno-ways to you.
PM me.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

hydro_37;781716 said:


> You will ruin the front end parts very very quickly. (ball joints, tie rods, springs)
> A 7-71/2' plow would work the best on your truck.
> I would be interested in your plow and may consider trading one of my 71/2' sno-ways to you.
> PM me.


left you a message in your page. not sure how to pm here yet. i would like to talk to you about the plow you have for trade. I am interested with doing something soon.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You will get pm privallege you need post 10 then you get it.

You have 7 so 3 posts more.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you..


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you for the info


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

hydro i left you a message on your home page.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That strange you haven't got pm privilege


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

*??*



milwaukee;782620 said:


> that strange you haven't got pm privilege


yeah, i'm not sure why? I havent been on here long enough maybe?


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

Milwaukee;782620 said:


> That strange you haven't got pm privilege


GOT EM NOW!!!xysport


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad you got PM privilege


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Got the mssg red and will be talking to you soon.


----------



## red347lx (Apr 16, 2009)

hydro_37;782885 said:


> Got the mssg red and will be talking to you soon.


perfect, hope to hear from you soon. Thanks


----------

